# What Can I Do With Whey.........?



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I am milking my great Nubians, lots of milk and whey. I am feeding 2 piggies, chickens barn cat, us and making cheese every night. I hate to waste the whey...suggestions?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I used to make lemonade with it. Just substitute the water in any lemonade recipe (or go half and half). 
Won't the pigs drink it? 
You can also make ricotta with it, but since you are already making cheese, not sure you'd want to do that. I also found this website, but didn't read all the details. http://www.salad-in-a-jar.com/recipes-with-yogurt/18-ways-to-use-whey-a-by-product-of-greek-yogurt

Ricotta Cheese

Heat whey from yogurt or cheese-making to 200 degrees. If your whey is acidic enough, little specs of the albumen will start to precipitate out once it gets to around 200. If this does not happen, add a tablespoon or two of white vinegar. Once the albumen starts to separate, maintain the heat for a few minutes so it all has time to set up, then pour through a very fine cheese cloth. In a pinch, you could use papertowels in a colander to drain it. It usually takes several hours, if not overnight, to drain completely.
Salt if you like, then use it however you like. Yields range from 1/2 - 1 cup of finished ricotta from the whey produced by a gallon of milk, after cheese making. 

You can save the leftover liquid to water plants with (use it with acid loving plants) or bake bread (in place of water).


----------

